# Pameds to work in Canada Info please



## auna (Jan 15, 2010)

I am canadian and have finished an MD program abroad.i have also worked as a paramed in Russia(where i studied and finished my med school) .Would like to know what do i do to get a job as a paramed .I know i am over qualified since i am an MD but i'd like to know if i need go back to college to work as an paramed.


----------



## BEorP (Jan 16, 2010)

auna said:


> I am canadian and have finished an MD program abroad.i have also worked as a paramed in Russia(where i studied and finished my med school) .Would like to know what do i do to get a job as a paramed .I know i am over qualified since i am an MD but i'd like to know if i need go back to college to work as an paramed.


Which province? And why not work as a physician where you have trained or work to get equivalency in Canada?


----------



## auna (Jan 16, 2010)

Live in quebec.Have finished high school here but went abroad on scholarship to do my Md.Well i am starting with the equivalency in my field but it will take a long time.So i was thinking may be do something to earn a bit while i tackle my exams.


----------



## BEorP (Jan 16, 2010)

Best of luck to you. I don't know anything about Quebec certification unfortunately.


----------



## auna (Jan 16, 2010)

How about elsewhere, how does it go?


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know if our medical director would accept a foreign MD cert. However there is some info on Nova Scotia here. http://www.gov.ns.ca/health/ehs/paramedics/policies.asp.  There is an application form and other info. The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## hklili (Jan 24, 2010)

auna...
every province in canada has a competency exam, to make sure you're at par with their standards. you may be considered as an MD overseas but this may mean nothing in canada if what they've taught you are not in protocol.

i'd say check each province's exam requirements.

gl


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Found this article on "The Paramedic Network News". Has some info on moving accross provinces and Foreign worker certifcation recognition. 

http://newsblaze.com/story/2010021009040200002.cc/topstory.html


----------

